# S.C. Ambulance Squad used 16 y.o. Driver



## TTLWHKR (Feb 17, 2005)

The captain of a Spartanburg County rescue squad said his 16-year-old son has been driving an ambulance on emergency calls since December so the unit would have enough volunteers to continue operating. 

Jimmy Corbin, captain of Rescue 18 in Croft, said his son, Wesley, drives the ambulance under routine driving conditions and when the vehicle is responding with lights and siren. 

*Read More Here*


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 17, 2005)

They don't think it's illegal..

Have they ever heard of the child labor laws..?

Any Comments on where you think the story will go?


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 17, 2005)

What do child labor laws have to do with this?  Sounds like he's volunteering, also, in most states (NC included) you can get a worker's permit at 14.


----------



## Chimpie (Feb 17, 2005)

How long has he been driving an ambulance?  How many runs has he made?  Has he had any accidents?  What caused this article to be written?  

If he's doing fine then so be it.  I agree that a driver needs more experience but if that's all your company has, then that's all you have.

 :unsure:


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Feb 17 2005, 10:44 AM
> * What do child labor laws have to do with this?  Sounds like he's volunteering, also, in most states (NC included) you can get a worker's permit at 14. *




The Child Labor Laws cover both Paid and Volunteer work when it comes to the fire service and Emergency Medical Services. You can get a working permit at 14, but that does not exclude you from the Child Labor Laws. They apply to anyone under the age of 18. I'm sure if you look them up, you will see why I commented on that.   

I found a new article, as soon as I register to get it, I will post it.


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 17, 2005)

16 Y/o Ambulance Driver

Rescue 18's teen driver violates labor laws
By Gary Henderson | Staff Writer
gary.henderson@shj.com 
The 16-year-old who has been driving an ambulance in Croft will have to move from behind the wheel.

State labor officials said Wednesday that Wesley Corbin's volunteer job violates child labor laws under the agency's hazardous occupation codes for 16- and 17-year-olds.

Jim Knight, spokesman for the state Department of Labor, Licensing and Regulation, said the law applies to both paid and volunteer jobs that require driving a vehicle and working outside as a helper.

Rescue 18's teen driver violates labor laws


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 17, 2005)

FIREHOUSE.COM Article



> *Connecticut Teens Drive Town EMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read the rest at the above link.

Very interesting!!!


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 17, 2005)

If they have whole teams of kids like this, all the power to them. But I think they should be required to have EVOC (In South Carolina). There are high schools that offer Basic EMT as an elective, I believe Elk Co., PA had one. 

It sounds like the SC/SC Rescue Squad did not go through the proper channels, however, if the Director was not aware of it. So many laws, codes, and regulations differ from state to state, its hard to tell who can do what- anywhere. Maybe this is where a set of national standards would do good?

Wasn't there a television show about teenaged EMT's or Medics?


----------



## Jon (Feb 17, 2005)

here in PA the labor laws state (I think I still know them by heart 2 years later  ) you cannot work as an EMT or FF in the state until 18+. anything done is "On-The-Job training."

I know some states have different laws, but in PA you have to be 18 to operate a vehicle in the preformance of your work, also



Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 18, 2005)

I was an EMT @ 16, and a Fire Explorer @ 14. I know the child labor laws by heart, they have special sections just for "junior firefighters and ambulance attendants" that applies specifically to volunteers. Younger members of the fire service don't like to be told "No". That was probably the main reason we no longer allow anyone under the age of 18 to join. Ambulance drivers must be trained as such, and be 21 years of age w/ EVOC, EMT, 2 years as a member, and 2 years w/ a clean driving record. 

You can ride on an ambulance from 16-17 as a "third" crew member, if you have another EMT on board that is 18 or older. I really didn't go on many calls till I was 17 b/c I didn't like the fire chief.


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 18, 2005)

> *I really didn't go on many calls till I was 17 b/c I didn't like the fire chief. *



That statement right there is why I may offend some folks right now...   That statement shows age...immature. I do not know about the rest of you out there but the idea of having an 18 y/o behind the wheel of a vehicle running code 3 makes me very nervous. I dont have much of a choice during my day job because they have had "training". At my volly dept they have had the same training but letting them drive is my choice. The stats out there on the younger generations wrecking just driving around in their cars are insane. Now give them the same general lack of responsibility and add to that lack of experience.... makes me very nervous...  :unsure: I apologize to all you youngsters out there whom I have offended. Go practice in your car for a couple of years and then we will talk, and yes I know... you've had training...


----------



## rescuecpt (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I have a similar unpopular opinion - I don't believe anyone should be allowed to get a license until they are 18.  Have a learner's permit with parental oversight at 17, but no full license until you're 18.  You can't sign a contract - why should you be allowed to operate a machine that weighs thousands of pounds and can kill you or other people?  (of course, kids who work on family farms and such would still be able to drive - on private property - as they do now.)


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Feb 18 2005, 10:41 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Feb 18 2005, 10:41 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-coloradoemt_@Feb 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I have a similar unpopular opinion - I don't believe anyone should be allowed to get a license until they are 18.  Have a learner's permit with parental oversight at 17, but no full license until you're 18.  You can't sign a contract - why should you be allowed to operate a machine that weighs thousands of pounds and can kill you or other people?  (of course, kids who work on family farms and such would still be able to drive - on private property - as they do now.) [/b][/quote]
 Even better - let them get a permit at 16 or 16.5.

Require 500 hours documented driving with parent/guardian before eligible for license at 17.5 or 18 (and if under 21, still have to do the driving record)

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Only reason I wasn't active till I was 17 was first b/c I was more concerned with my school work, and second our former chief went on all EMS runs. He hasn't been an EMT since 1973, he didn't know what he was doing, and h ewas teaching the new people how to do everything wrong. So I just waited till he retired, and moved to Florida.   
I didn't become an EMT to drive, again as said before, that is illegal in Pennsylvania. Our EMS system may suck in some aspects, but our laws back up what the DOH doesn't. Even today, nearly nine years later, I don't drive. I'm fully trained and certified to drive, but as my shirt says "I'm not an ambulance driver". In fact, I didn't have my license till a year after I graduated high school. I'd seen too many people injured/killed in MVA's, and frankly was scared out of getting my license. If kids could see things like that, I bet they'd slow down! Does anyone remember the Drivers Ed video calls "Signal 30"?


----------



## TTLWHKR (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@Feb 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *
> 
> Go practice in your car for a couple of years and then we will talk, and yes I know... you've had training... *


 Dear god! That's just what we need!

A bunch of 16, 17 & 18 year olds flying around the streets practicing to be ambulance drivers.

KEEP OFF THE SIDE WALKS!


 :lol:


----------



## coloradoemt (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8+Feb 18 2005, 02:24 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Blueeighty8 @ Feb 18 2005, 02:24 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-coloradoemt_@Feb 18 2005, 09:48 AM
> *
> 
> Go practice in your car for a couple of years and then we will talk, and yes I know... you've had training... *


Dear god! That's just what we need!

A bunch of 16, 17 & 18 year olds flying around the streets practicing to be ambulance drivers.

KEEP OFF THE SIDE WALKS!


 :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Well I did not mean it quite like that!!!   :lol:


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt+Feb 18 2005, 07:55 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (coloradoemt @ Feb 18 2005, 07:55 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I did not mean it quite like that!!!   :lol: [/b][/quote]
 Oh, Of COURSE not  <_<


----------



## Jon (Feb 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blueeighty8_@Feb 18 2005, 03:16 PM
> * In fact, I didn't have my license till a year after I graduated high school. I'd seen too many people injured/killed in MVA's, and frankly was scared out of getting my license. If kids could see things like that, I bet they'd slow down! Does anyone remember the Drivers Ed video calls "Signal 30"? *


 The  same with me. That's why I have a problem with people blowing off DUI as "no big deal"

As I said before, my first nasty trauma was a fatal involving a student from my high school.


Jon


----------



## emtbuff (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay where I come from you have to be 17 to take the First Responder or EMT class.  In our small community you have to be 18 to drive the Ambulance.  So since I took the class when I was 17 and have been on the squad for the last two years I reluctantly get behind the wheel which really doesn't happen all that often.  Maybe once or twice in the past year with a patient in the back and then a couple of times coming home from a transfer.  However we have had acouple senior high school students join and start off as drivers as they are at least 18 in not 19.  I guess it all depends on where you live.  I know I was allowed to drive the rig in class the one night that we did driving practicles other than that I have been in the back helping with the patient. and being the gopher on the scene.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 19, 2005)

I got my learner's permit at 14 and my license at 16, but you can't take the EMT class until you're 18.  Then again, I'm from a farming area and the laws tend to be written to support kids working on a farm.

I don't see a problem with 16-18 year olds driving an ambulance, as long as they have the appropriate training, respect for the rules of the road, and proper temperment.  I realize that the last two are almost impossible to ensure, but they need to be there.

Also given the current shortage of volunteers nationwide, this may be a way to attract newer and younger people into Fire/EMS.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_@Feb 18 2005, 12:13 PM
> * Even better - let them get a permit at 16 or 16.5.
> 
> Require 500 hours documented driving with parent/guardian before eligible for license at 17.5 or 18 (and if under 21, still have to do the driving record)
> ...


 hey jon... what about parents like we have in philly... you know the ones that let thier toddlers tango in the back seat of the family car while they are doing 75-90 on I-95??? the same ones who let thier kids drive with out a permit or licence in supervised... how are we going to stop that aspect?


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT+Feb 20 2005, 06:31 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (PArescueEMT @ Feb 20 2005, 06:31 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-MedicStudentJon_@Feb 18 2005, 12:13 PM
> * Even better - let them get a permit at 16 or 16.5.
> 
> Require 500 hours documented driving with parent/guardian before eligible for license at 17.5 or 18 (and if under 21, still have to do the driving record)
> ...


hey jon... what about parents like we have in philly... you know the ones that let thier toddlers tango in the back seat of the family car while they are doing 75-90 on I-95??? the same ones who let thier kids drive with out a permit or licence in supervised... how are we going to stop that aspect? [/b][/quote]
 Good question, and I don't have an answer.

I guess there is a point where it might work, and a point where it might not.


Jon


----------

